# Glimpse into a Demented Wayward's Mind.



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who has been reading about the antics of scoobydoo and scoobydum.

So, what say you?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m on vacation, did I miss something?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

A situation on SI. Truly sad and twisted. See their wayward forum and 'finally found her on here'. And just for giggles, go to JFO and see Surprise Video - pg9 specifically for the knock-out punch.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I’m on vacation, did I miss something?


There is no rest for the wicked. 

Cheaters take no time off. 

Everyday is a holiday period for them, those.

Being on {away station} is no excuse for not checking in.

I was told this.



Six and one-half billion humans trodding flat the Earth's soil.

If twenty percent do so cheat, that makes for 1.3 billion affairs spread out over the average of each Earthly persons, ~72 years on Earth.

A lot of love going on.
Hmm. :surprise::|:smile2::grin2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who has been reading about the antics of scoobydoo and scoobydum.
> 
> So, what say you?


Bloody Blackpool.  A once decent working class Lancashire seaside holiday town, now a cesspit of drunken and drug fuelled sexual debauchery.

A former colleague of mine went on a girl's weekend in Blackpool. She ended up snorting coke, in bed in a threesome and blew her marriage up.

This is Blackpool:-


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Oh, yes, I saw that thread too. Both the BS's and the recent WS's. 

And all I have to say is that the WS's thread was truly frightening and twisted.

I hope the BS stays FAR away from the WS.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bunch 'a horse**** written by the same troll for kicks.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Bunch 'a horse**** written by the same troll for kicks.


Keeping my fingers crossed hoping you're right. But, then, I wish a lot of the threads on TAM and SI were written by trolls. Too painful.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Bunch 'a horse**** written by the same troll for kicks.


My former colleague's story would sound like a troll's ideal fiction. Sadly it was all true.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Bunch 'a horse**** written by the same troll for kicks.


 I'm inclined to believe this as well. If not the guy pushed every button on there to get people twisted up. Seems to be way too efficient of a controversial *******.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Bunch 'a horse**** written by the same troll for kicks.


I think you might be right, her response seemed really quick to his post.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Bloody Blackpool.  A once decent working class Lancashire seaside holiday town, now a cesspit of drunken and drug fuelled sexual debauchery.
> 
> A former colleague of mine went on a girl's weekend in Blackpool. She ended up snorting coke, in bed in a threesome and blew her marriage up.
> 
> This is Blackpool:-


Is it me, or do these ladies look like prostitutes?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> Is it me, or do these ladies look like prostitutes?


Prostitutes would never allow themselves to look like that! 

They are just a gang of girls on a girl's night out. They probably have children and husbands back home.

And when they get back home and their husband or boyfriend asks them how they got on they'll be told "Oh, it was fairly quiet. Marie got a bit drunk, and a bit loud, but you know what she's like after a few glasses of Prosecco!"


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

What is JFO


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

And where is this thread


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

niceguy47460 said:


> What is JFO


It's a subforum called Just Found Out on another site.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm only able to find the JFO post from the BW. Apparently WH pointed a crossbow at the BW in front of the kids at some point? Hope he goes away for a long time.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> A situation on SI. Truly sad and twisted. See their wayward forum and 'finally found her on here'. And just for giggles, go to JFO and see Surprise Video - pg9 specifically for the knock-out punch.





niceguy47460 said:


> And where is this thread





Tatsuhiko said:


> I'm only able to find the JFO post from the BW. Apparently WH pointed a crossbow at the BW in front of the kids at some point? Hope he goes away for a long time.


I found the first thread.

Archive.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Tatsuhiko said:


> I'm only able to find the JFO post from the BW. Apparently WH pointed a crossbow at the BW in front of the kids at some point? Hope he goes away for a long time.


Oh, worse than that from what I remember reading. The WS actually knocked her out cold and never told her for years, making it seem like it was her doing. 

Like I said, I hope she stays FAR _FAR_ away from him.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> Is it me, or do these ladies look like prostitutes?


The girl in the black dress in front looks like an Armenian dwarf. Her head is almost as big as mine. That's frightening.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> The girl in the black dress in front looks like an Armenian dwarf. Her head is almost as big as mine. That's frightening.


Did you notice the girl in glasses behind them who looks to be thinking "Oh, God! I really, really wish I was somewhere else"?

And the man who is thinking @#$%&£¥€ing heck!"


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I just found this thread and have begun looking at the train-wreck over on SI. I haven't read their dreck for ages and now I remember why. I see nothing's changed.

They've got a woman who's a *welcome mat *for a cheating POS who she's *already* caught in two different affairs with two of her friends. Her excuse for staying with him was having a bunch of kids all under the age of 5 so I can kind of understand her situation.

But then, the welcome mat finds out yet again that her serial cheating POS has been up to no good, and she finally gets smart and leaves him, only to come running back to the pig using her ADULT children as her excuse this time. You see, even though they're all in their 20's now, they got all 'upset' and begged mommy to go back to daddy so of course, she _HAD_ to come back. That's all the idiotic nonsense I needed to read to figure out *exactly* who the BS really is. She's perfect for SI - another *desperate* floor mat who won't leave her cheater no matter _*how*_ many times he's kicked her in the face and instead, just wants to wallow in her victim-hood like all the others there while they cluck their tongues and pat her on the back. 

This "victim" became a *volunteer* a long, long time ago. 

I didn't even read the whole thread because it's just 15 or 16 pages of everyone telling her how 'strong' she is. Can't be bothered. But more so, I'm also inclined to believe that once again, someone is having a field day with the lemmings over there. :rofl:


----------

